# stanley thermos warranty



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Just had a very good experience with customer service at Stanley Thermos. My coffee mug that I've had for about 2 years, the lid broke,and handle loosened up. And I've noticed in the last couple weeks my coffee wasn't as hot when I got to work. Well one phone call, I talked to a person, asked me a couple easy questions and I have a brand new one on the way covered under warranty.. Next thermos I buy will be a Stanley... Jim


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Good to know. I was just saying I need a good thermos


----------



## ChristineTonkin (Oct 25, 2017)

I work in a district with fewer food shops and restaurants, so the food thermos is my choice. The food thermos is a good decision if your situation is similar to mine, or if you just like home cooking. Do not know how to make the right choice? There are so many variants! I know what you mean. After visiting the website [FONT=&quot]https://keepithot.co/best-food-thermos I recommend it for everyone who has the problem. [/FONT]


----------

